# Albuquerque HD Locals...Eastern N.M



## brewsky (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone out there with some insight on local hd programming in eastern portion of New Mexico...The problem is the locals come in on the 129 transponder 10...the signal strength is abt 24 on a average....using .4 wa....using .2 and even using 24" d/k w/ dp single...dish says "known issue" but dosnt seem like there trying to fix it....by the way using a 24" d/k i got a 22 sig on trans 10 ...switch to trans 21 and get an 82 on the signal...why cant dish migrate those locals to a different trans with a higher signal strength.....numerous service call out there in that area all due to hd locals...any advice please help


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe the problem is that the spotbeam that carries the Albuquerque (nearly all of New Mexico stations) does not adequately paint the SE part of the state.

You might check the Satelliteguys.us Dish Network forum, one of the moderators there (dfergie) lives in SE NM and he can better fill you in on this issue.

BTY, I believe transponder 21 on 129 is a conus transponder, not a spotbeam.

You appear to be on the edge or just outside the New Mexico spot beam.

I live in Lubbock, TX and TP 10 on 129 does not even lock for me - 0 signal.


----------

